# Petrolina VI



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

PETROLINA VI pictured at Genoa july 1984 under repair.She is one of 10 sisters/similars built by Lithgows in the middle 60s for B.P.12950 grt.as BRITISH VINE.Broken as VINE.
Now remain still in service only one of them the Turkish flagged PARA the first
of the series built as BRITISH HOLLY.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice shot of good Clyde built ship.Thanks for info on PARA-amazing that she is still sailing.


----------



## GrahamG (Oct 13, 2005)

This was the first ship I sailed on as an engineer cadet in 1975, as I recall we celebrated her 10th birthday! amazing to hear that she is still in service.


----------

